# What is the approximate time for processing 190 visa now?



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

I am a mental health nurse having good experience in the same specialty. After AHPRA registration if I don't get 457 visa I am planning to apply for 190 visa. Anybody can help me that, what is the approximate processing time for 190 visa now. I have 60 points (55+5), so I am eligible for applying 190 visa after getting the registration.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vincyjchittettu said:


> I am a mental health nurse having good experience in the same specialty. After AHPRA registration if I don't get 457 visa I am planning to apply for 190 visa. Anybody can help me that, what is the approximate processing time for 190 visa now. I have 60 points (55+5), so I am eligible for applying 190 visa after getting the registration.


Less than 3 months and has higher priority than 189.


----------



## vincyjchittettu (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for the valuable information.


----------



## DKTM (Aug 18, 2014)

This may take 3 months+ depending upon the several circumstances. 190 has higher priority anyways. Good Luck.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

if you front load everything it may even take less than 9 weeks...


----------

